
Microsoft Thinks AI Will Fill Your Blind Spots, Not Take Over Your Job - rbanffy
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/608272/microsoft-thinks-ai-will-fill-your-blind-spots-not-take-over-your-job/
======
mindcrime
I hate to agree with Microsoft, but I think this is correct. At least for the
foreseeable future. The thing is, for all the cool stuff that AI/ML can do
now, our best AI's are still _really_ stupid compared to a human in the
general sense. OTOH, making a narrow AI that can be really good at some
specific niche task is very doable. So the model of "human complemented by AI"
seems very reasonable to me.

Of course we might get to AGI one day, but my take on that is this: If the old
saw that "it's the second 90% that gets you" holds for software, then for AI
it's more like "it's the second 99.9% that gets you and then the third 99.9%
that _really_ gets you". And I don't think we're anywhere near finishing even
the first 99.9% either.

